# decocking a crossbow



## pwbmlr (Sep 9, 2004)

how do you decock a crossbow?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

easy, pull the string with a glove or tshirt as cushion for your hand (over cock it), then pull the trigger and let it down slowly, its actually pretty darn easy


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you get a good grip on the string with one hand and have the bow down to the ground just like when you cock it you can basically fire it and then let it down with that hand. I am sure you know how much power is there so you just have to be sure to get a good grip.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Grab a $2.00 bolt at WalMart and discharge it into the ground works great and no possibility of hurting oneself.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Don't try to hold it back. Like squid said....... fire a field point into the ground.
I keep an old bolt in my quiver just for that reason. I think the 10 Point bows say "do not" try to hold the string back. You could pull a back muscle. The newer bows have some serious release poundage. I had a little rail oil on the fingers once and got it about 3/4 of the way back and lost it. OUCH, hurt like he** and broke one of my pullies. $$$ plus pain is BAD.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

DO not try to release it manually!!!!!!!! I tried it once and almost had to have shoulder surgery because of it. I keep three broadheads and one fieldpoint in my quiver. Head back to the car and shoot the broadhead into the ground. Safe and easy.
ski


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess it comes down to how comfortable You are with Your bow.I have a horton Supermag 150# and I manually release the string after every hunt.I stand on it like Im about to pull the string back.I take both hands and pull up on the string and use my thumbs to pull the trigger and I gradually let it down.Im 6' 4" 240 pounds so Its not much to Me.Like a couple guys up above posted buying a $2 arrow and a field point is not a bad idea either.I can see some risk in that method as well but everything in life is a risk.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

The best and proper way is to discharge it into the ground with a field point, if you choose to man handle it and it slips it can blow a limb or snap the cable. The bow needs to discharge the energy from the cable and if you happen to slip off the string it can cause loads of damage, maybe not the first time but it will happen. Too many factors against a good let down by hand.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yup, fire the old dummy arrow into the ground, just make sure theres no rocks around or the ground isnt frozen. That could get ugly


----------

